

HTML5 client-side graphing calculator - anigbrowl
http://graph.tk/

======
euroclydon
I can't tell if aantthony (the github handle of the creator) posted this.
aantthony, are you here? Folks might want to ask you some questions.

~~~
aantthony
Hello, I'm here now :)

I didn't post this, so thanks for posting it anigbrowl.

~~~
euroclydon
Hey! My question is: Where did this come from? An academic project? And, what
are your goals? Writing a CAS system in JS could be a gargantuan undertaking!

~~~
aantthony
Not an academic project, but the idea came out of thinking of what I could do
with the canvas element. Originally a CAS was a joke :)

Goals - when it's finished I'm hoping for the following features: \- Showing
points for intercepts, maxima, and minima. \- Calculating derivatives and
integrals. \- Plotting inequalities and implicit equations. \- Solving
differential equations (it would be great if it was with CAS, but that would
be very difficult)

Other ideas include: \- Plotting in 3D \- Visualisation of discrete data -
maybe.

I think it will be useful for places like schools where it's difficult to
install software.

Thanks for asking.

~~~
euroclydon
I like the school idea. Maybe you can ping Khan (academy), for his interactive
portion. I'm still fuzzy on the integrals and derivatives: are they for a
predetermined set of functions?

------
NoSalt
Do HTML5 applications play havoc on anybody else's browser? I'm running
Firefox 3.6.13 on Ubuntu 10.04.

~~~
gnok
Works fine for me on Chrome latest dev channel and Safari 5.0.2 on Mac. That
said, I've had issues with Firefox 3.6.x with HTML5 in the past, ranging from
outright incompatibility to extremely slow performance. Firefox 4.x supposedly
fixes all those issues. YMMV.

------
xd
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2110106>

~~~
anigbrowl
Oops - sorry.

------
3pt14159
It is pretty good, but I think infinity resolves at some crazy small number. I
entered in 999 in place of inf and it resembled the function I remembered from
university much more clearly. Cool app though.

------
aubergene
This is one is good too and in 3d

<http://www.graphycalc.com/>

------
twodayslate
get a better domain name - besides that... great job!

~~~
craft_
I like the domain name. It's short and catchy.

~~~
verroq
The .tk domain has been ruined so much that it just screams untrustworthy.

